# Fette Schrift über Bild legen



## rosette (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
ich bin in Bezug Photoshop ein wirklicher Anfänger 

Ich möchte gerne über Bilder solch einen Schriftzug in weiss legen,wie in dem Beispiel
was ich hier post. Wie bekomme ich das inkl. Schatten hin? 
Kann mir jemand einmal den Weg beschreiben um ein wenig zu üben?
Würde mich freuen


----------



## Ex1tus (11. Februar 2009)

Schriftebene auswählen. Ebene -> Ebenenstil -> 

Dort dann eine Kontur und einen Schlagschatten hinzufügen. Spiel ein bißchen mit den Reglern .


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2009)

Moin
Die Werkzeuge in PS hast du dir schonmal angeschaut oder?
Da gibt es ein Textwerkzeug, mit dem sich schreiben lässt.

Du lädst ein Bild -> mit dem Textwerkzeug auf des Bild klicken -> schreiben -> im Ebeneneditor doppelklick auf die Textebene -> Schlagschatten

Oder Text duplizieren -> Text der unteren Ebene schwarz färben -> dann so verschieben wie du es haben willst

Filter/Effekte -> Weichzeichnungsfilter -> Gaußscher Weichzeichner und Transparenz runtersetzen

mfg


----------



## Sierb (11. Februar 2009)

Nun ja, als erstes wählst du dein Text Werkzeug. Ich nehme an du weiß wie man damit umgeht (Funktioniert wie in World)
Durch das benutzen dieses Werkzeugs wird automatisch eine neue Ebene erstellt mit deinem Text.
Wenn du den gewünschten Text hast und die Größe angepasst hast, klickst du micht rechtsklick auf die Ebene in dem Fenster unten Links. Du wählst jetzt Fülloptionen. 

Da gehst du jetzt auf Schlagschatten. Du kannst hier den Ort, die Größe usw bestimmen. Einfach an den Reglern rumspielen.

Dannach wählst du noch Kontur aus.

Fertig


----------



## rosette (11. Februar 2009)

suuuper,das habe ich schon einmal 
Danke!

Wie bekomme ich jetzt um die weisse Schrift die schwarzen Linien?
Weis zufällig jemand was für eine Schriftart das auf dem Bild ist?


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2009)

Wie du die Kontur umlegst siehst du einen Post über deinem.
Und die Schrift dürfte Arial sein (perverser Weise manuell kursiv gestellt...)
Die andere dürfte n Helvetica-Typ sein.

Ein Blick ins Handbuch oder in die Hilfe dürfte dir aber nicht schaden!

mfg


----------



## rosette (11. Februar 2009)

hey suuper leute,danke euch...so einfach wenn man die Schritte weis


----------



## rosette (11. Februar 2009)

ok,dann doch noch eine kleine Frage ;-)

Wie stelle ich den Text etwas kursiv?


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2009)

Am einfachsten würde es gehen wenn du die Hilfe befragst und ein bißchen selber rumprobierst.
Im Fenster "Zeichen" oder wenn du das Textwerkzeug angewählt hast, hast du die Möglichkeit das Aussehen zu ändern (direkt neben dem Namen der Schrift), wenn dort nicht kursiv vorhanden ist, stelle sie am Besten nicht von Hand um, das sieht immer bescheiden aus.

mfg


----------



## maxxomatic (12. Februar 2009)

Falls Du die Schrift dennoch manuell kursiv stellen möchtest:

Text Ebene anklicken -> Oben in der Navi -> Bearbeiten -> Transformieren > Neigen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Februar 2009)

Das Tolle daran ist, dass man den Neigungswinkel ganz variabel - je nach Gustus - einstellen kann.
Und merke dir: Je spitzer der Winkel, desto schicker die Schrift.


----------

